# Boot-Up Problem could be Bios related



## hoggyland (Dec 4, 2001)

Since formatting my hard disk I have been unable to use my 'Start-Up' disk. Having had a play I think I have made the situation worse.

I now get the following faults when trying to Boot-Up

Bios not installed, Time-Out failure during SCSI inquirery, and finally Invalid System Disk.

I can access my BIOS but do not really know what to do. Can anyone help, please


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It's the SCSI BIOS that is giving you that message, not the motherboard BIOS. It isn't initializing because it doesn't recognize any devices on the SCSI chain. Do you actually have SCSI drives in the computer or are they IDE drives. If you have an adaptec controller you can access the BIOS by pressing Ctrl +A during boot.


----------



## hoggyland (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks for your interest, yes there are SCSI devices on my computer.

If you can help I would be grateful for any basic setting that I can apply to get me out of trouble. I am not that computer literate but could follow basic instructions. I do know that I can get into SCSI settings using Control A and also BIOS setting using delete. It is what I need to do then!

Thanks again

When booting the computer it stalls for quite a while and I get the 'TIme out failure during SCSI inquiry command' also 'BIOS not installed' messages. These seem to be my major problems


----------

